# Which way do the scales tip?



## PoppyRivera (Jul 11, 2010)

Been together 20 years, parents for 15 and married for 14. I didn't trick him into marrying me, never asked him to marry me. The engagement was a shocking surprised. I'm the second wife, never knew the first (I'm not the cause for his divorce, that was long before me). Our problems started when a relative bought me a computer for my birthday. When I set it up, my husband said he wouldn't use it. A month later he was in a chat room and into the first of seven internet affairs. Then I was diagnosed with a debilitating disease, multiple sclerosis. . .a month after that, he lied to my face for the first time. The reason I say he 'lied to my face' is because he was caught in all the internet affairs in some stupid way. Like when he tried to get a p.o. box and the post office called to say that the 'requested box number wasn't available, I went along and said, O.k. "we'll" pick something else out later. His lies have been getting worse ever since. I even think that he might be having an affair right in my face, but I don't have anyway to prove it. I ask him questions and he does that thing where he turns it around on me and blames me for whatever it is I'm asking him about. He can never give me an honest answer or one that doesn't end with, "You can ask so and so. . ." Brings me to his friend who tried to kiss me in front of a witness. She told my husband verbatim what I said. She didn't eve like the guy. He was drunk and high but I don't excuse that. We've known for years!! In my husbands' reference to the incident, he says, ". . .what you said happened." I really hate that. Then he goes and makes up with this guy because of another friends death. I'm confused and I feel stupid for staying. My medicine is over two thousand a month and if I don't get the medical help I need, then I would have to ration my medicine. My son is also on medicine. *sigh* gonna go pray, besides the computer, it's all I have..


----------

